# Moving a skid loader on the road.



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

We plow 3 properties in a small industrial park. Not more than a block away from each other. I went to pick up the skid loader today...end of season. The owner asked if I could move some sand from one of the properties to the other. 2 loads. I get stopped by the local police. Gives me a ticket for driving a un registered vehicle. No matter what I said it didn't matter. Even had the slow moving vehicle triangle. Not sure why I am writing this...I guess I am just pizzed off.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

The mayor;778384 said:


> We plow 3 properties in a small industrial park. Not more than a block away from each other. I went to pick up the skid loader today...end of season. The owner asked if I could move some sand from one of the properties to the other. 2 loads. I get stopped by the local police. Gives me a ticket for driving a un registered vehicle. No matter what I said it didn't matter. Even had the slow moving vehicle triangle. Not sure why I am writing this...I guess I am just pizzed off.


I'd fight it. plead not guilty and the judge will throw it out. the city moves equipment on the street all the time.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

In Vt. if you stay under either 15 or 20 ( I can't remember which) and have a SMV sign you are completely legal to drive ANY vehicle on ANY road, except interstate highway. Id say that ticket is BS


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Wait a min The property owner askd you to move some material from one site to another? Id say its BS you were doing a job aslong as u were on the correct side of the road and not causing a real hazzard i think ur with in ur rights.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Bored cop....fight it!


And keep us updated as to what happens!


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;778404 said:


> Wait a min The property owner askd you to move some material from one site to another? Id say its BS you were doing a job aslong as u were on the correct side of the road and not causing a real hazzard i think ur with in ur rights.


My wife is looking for all sorts of loopholes. They have me because I wasn't using a flag man or constuction hazzard signs. She thinks I get off because it is unregistrationable. I think it is BS with a bored cop. The only car on the road was the cop the whole time. I never had to cross the road.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

i think you best shut up and pay the fine.....

your dam lucky they didn't pull out the stick and stick it in the tank... and find out your runnin off road diesel on road. 

most any road that has been turned over to state, they the state have a right to sight you for operating a unauthorized motor vehicle...


----------



## Ole703 (Nov 7, 2008)

Blah how did this one go? Id attempt to fight that one. We run our bobcats, forklifts, and front end loaders down the road all the time. We have our lights on and a slow triangle but our front end loader is way has an 18 foot wide bucket on it. Never had any problems...of course we do know like half the cops in our town.....and a few of them do stop into our shop about twice a week.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RODHALL;778435 said:


> i think you best shut up and pay the fine.....
> 
> your dam lucky they didn't pull out the stick and stick it in the tank... and find out your runnin off road diesel on road.
> 
> most any road that has been turned over to state, they the state have a right to sight you for operating a unauthorized motor vehicle...


You have to argue with everything don't ya?

I'd fight it. Bobcats get moved on roads all the time around here, I saw one this morning in town driving along on my way to work. Around here a SMV sign and a warning light on the roof or some sort of hazard lights going and they won't bother ya. Sounds like a bored cop who just wanted to be a ***** to someone who was hurting nothing and disturbing no one.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

RODHALL;778435 said:


> i think you best shut up and pay the fine.....
> 
> your dam lucky they didn't pull out the stick and stick it in the tank... and find out your runnin off road diesel on road.
> 
> most any road that has been turned over to state, they the state have a right to sight you for operating a unauthorized motor vehicle...


Go ahead, It has onroad diesel in it. Got filled up at the local BP station. It is the only piece of equipment that I have that is diesel. I don't even look for off road. Nice to assume. 
Anyhow what I find strange is he didn't have a citation book and will mail me the fine.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

The mayor;778469 said:


> Anyhow what I find strange is he didn't have a citation book and will mail me the fine.


I will bet you never see it


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

In NY you can register it, we do with our loader, not the skid & have never had a problem. The cop was bored, plain & simple. If you get a citation go fight it hopefully judge or DA will dismiss it, check to see if you can register it, you probably can & for cheap. Our loader was under $ 50/yr I believe.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Must of been a slow ticket day...I think that cop is out of line. !!!! ( Need money county's are hurting ).. I would fight it..They will at lease drop the charge down to something else..


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

RichG53;778490 said:


> Must of been a slow ticket day...I think that cop is out of line. !!!! ( Need money county's are hurting ).. I would fight it..They will at lease drop the charge down to something else..


if it was me and my luck theyd charge me for like noise pollution or something crazy


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;778493 said:


> if it was me and my luck theyd charge me for like noise pollution or something crazy


They would have gotten me for littering

Cuz I would have torn the ticket up and thrown it on the ground in front of him


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

cretebaby;778494 said:


> They would have gotten me for littering
> 
> Cuz I would have torn the ticket up and thrown it on the ground in front of him


I saw that happen on a Cop reality show. Cop pulled over a guy for speeding. Man screamed at the cop and tore up the ticket and threw it on the ground. Cop said pick that up or you will get a ticket for littering. Man was hysterically mad. But then open his door up and picked up the trash and sped off :angry: Funny bit


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Charles;778542 said:


> I saw that happen on a Cop reality show. Cop pulled over a guy for speeding. Man screamed at the cop and tore up the ticket and threw it on the ground. Cop said pick that up or you will get a ticket for littering. Man was hysterically mad. But then open his door up and picked up the trash and sped off :angry: Funny bit


LOL

I think i have seen that one


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Mark13;778462 said:


> You have to argue with everything don't ya?
> 
> I'd fight it. Bobcats get moved on roads all the time around here, I saw one this morning in town driving along on my way to work. Around here a SMV sign and a warning light on the roof or some sort of hazard lights going and they won't bother ya. Sounds like a bored cop who just wanted to be a ***** to someone who was hurting nothing and disturbing no one.


no I just know the my state (PA) and DOT laws...
no DOT # or MHIC # your not permitted on a public road... Unless you are under contract to state/ local to repair that secontion of road..... you may move bobcat or rubber tire loader less then 2 miles with a escort car behind you 75-100 feet behind you. the escort car must have a sign and flashing yellow lights to warn other motorist.

it is funny that you say i go around looking for an arguement... when i just point out that they may have been doing something wrong...


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

The mayor;778469 said:


> Go ahead, It has onroad diesel in it. Got filled up at the local BP station. It is the only piece of equipment that I have that is diesel. I don't even look for off road. Nice to assume.
> Anyhow what I find strange is he didn't have a citation book and will mail me the fine.


well it is off road bobcat, so most would have offroad diesel...

while i feel the cop may have been a jerk about it push comes to shove there is a half dozen things they could have gotten you for. since you say it has undyed diesel it... but lights, DOT approved tires, not having escort car. are just few they could have added to the ticket...

Honestly i wish to cops around here would look at this more... farmers driving there tractors down the road during "prime" driving hours when they have all that field they could drive along side and be off the road...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RODHALL;778575 said:


> Honestly i wish to cops around here would look at this more... farmers driving there tractors down the road during "prime" driving hours when they have all that field they could drive along side and be off the road...


So what make you think your more important then a farmer, oh that's right you probably don't eat. The cop was an idiot and should have just used common sense and left Mayor alone. When your driving large machinnery on the road it's better off to stay on the pavement because as soon as you go on the shoulder in traffic no one will let you back on the road. Tractors have just as much right to be there as you do, we're all in a hurry and farmers generally have to do alot of work in a very short time, it's not the farmers fault you left 10 min late to go to work.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

RODHALL;778435 said:


> i think you best shut up and pay the fine.....
> 
> your dam lucky they didn't pull out the stick and stick it in the tank... and find out your runnin off road diesel on road.
> 
> most any road that has been turned over to state, they the state have a right to sight you for operating a unauthorized motor vehicle...


as far as i know you are not required to put on road diesel in an off road machine. on road is for trucks only, not equipment. i run my big airport truck, tractors, loaders, backhoes, skid steers all on the road and its all legal.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;778590 said:


> So what make you think your more important then a farmer, oh that's right you probably don't eat. The cop was an idiot and should have just used common sense and left Mayor alone. When your driving large machinnery on the road it's better off to stay on the pavement because as soon as you go on the shoulder in traffic no one will let you back on the road. Tractors have just as much right to be there as you do, we're all in a hurry and farmers generally have to do alot of work in a very short time, it's not the farmers fault you left 10 min late to go to work.


you're absolutely 100% right. let alone the fact that these pieces are classified under the DOT and the states as off road vehicles with special permits to access road (that's how ours reads) and therefore do not require inspections, on road diesel and any other b-s.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

cretebaby;778481 said:


> I will bet you never see it


I just got it. $58.60. I thought i would. When he said I was getting the ticket my mouth assured that I would. Un registered vehicle. Not sure If you can register a loader for road use in wisconsin....I may have a out.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

No surcharge ? in NY it would be that + 75 surcharge. Still I'd look into it & go to court. Call the DMV & DOT they should know about the reg. Either way you'll need to know, if he wrote it once, he'll keep doing it. Seem like town cops got nothing else to do then write those type of tickets, cell phone, etc. When you need somthing they are worthless. My truck got broken into, cell phone stolen, girl offered to sell it back to me, do you think he would go to get her on stolen property charge, NOT. Seems like there glorified meter maids, now same PD has state tropers, DA, & town investigating them. And to think that about 30% of the towns taxes pay for this joke.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

ya all seem to miss this so i will repost it.

while i feel the cop may have been a jerk about it



JD Dave;778590 said:


> So what make you think your more important then a farmer, oh that's right you probably don't eat. The cop was an idiot and should have just used common sense and left Mayor alone. When your driving large machinnery on the road it's better off to stay on the pavement because as soon as you go on the shoulder in traffic no one will let you back on the road. Tractors have just as much right to be there as you do, we're all in a hurry and farmers generally have to do alot of work in a very short time, it's not the farmers fault you left 10 min late to go to work.


JD - minnonites....Amsh.....
pay no taxes on nothing.. and run them tractors on public roads... then yep i have an issue with it. you or me runs a farm we would have to pay taxes to do so. (i think in canada it is called duty fees)

went into the martins today 3 tractors setting in the parking lot. and not a "black hat" to be found but there was 3 "bonnet" women walking around pushing carts.. a tractor is not horse and buggy.

I do not mind followning the farmer who pays taxes and drives are car or truck to town when they need to get something.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RODHALL;778679 said:


> ya all seem to miss this so i will repost it.
> 
> while i feel the cop may have been a jerk about it
> 
> ...


Amish running tractors 

Do Amish pay property taxes? Sales Tax?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

cretebaby;778687 said:


> Amish running tractors
> 
> Do Amish pay property taxes? Sales Tax?


i didnt know they were allowed to run tractors at all and i barely understood what he said


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;778689 said:


> i didnt know they were allowed to run tractors at all


Amish don't drive tractors, hence the


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW is all I can say!!! I would post my comments but there would be way to many swear words and it would get removed!! All I have to say is that we run off road fuel in all our farm equipment and I drive it right down the middle of the road!! Hell we drive down the highways with out 35ft heads on the combines! 100% legal where I come from!


----------



## fatcat2929 (Nov 7, 2006)

*341.05 When vehicles exempt from registration.*

*341.05(16) The vehicle is a piece of road machinery.*

(52) "Road machinery" means a piece of mobile machinery or
equipment not covered by s. 341.26 (1) (d), such as ditch digging
apparatus, power shovels, drag lines and earth−moving equipment,
or a piece of road construction or maintenance machinery,
such as asphalt spreaders, bituminous mixers, bucket loaders,
ditchers, leveling graders, finishing machines, motor graders,
paving mixers, road rollers, scarifiers, gravel crushers, screening
plants, scrapers, tractors, earth movers, front− or rear−end loaders,
conveyors, road pavers, or construction shacks. The foregoing
enumeration is intended to be illustrative and does not exclude
other similar vehicles which are within the general terms of this
subsection, whether used for road construction and maintenance
or not, which are not designed or used primarily for transportation
of persons or property and only incidentally operated or moved
upon a highway

*http://www.legis.state.wi.us/Statutes/Stat0341.pdf*


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Good Work Fatcat


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Court time for me is at 7 pm. It is about 3 miles up the road from my house. Maybe i should take the skid loader there...Na, not that much of a jerk.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The mayor;778773 said:


> Court time for me is at 7 pm. It is about 3 miles up the road from my house. Maybe i should take the skid loader there...Na, not that much of a jerk.


Good luck Mayor.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

The mayor;778773 said:


> Court time for me is at 7 pm. It is about 3 miles up the road from my house. Maybe i should take the skid loader there...


LOL Sounds like something I would do


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

So how'd it turn out?


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

McGaw;778847 said:


> So how'd it turn out?


Sorry I forgot to put in the date of May 14th ay 7 pm.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

He gave you a ticket just to make your life miserable... Having to take the time to go to court... They like to do that ... Let the courts work it out if cop was wrong... They are @ss holes. !!!!


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

The mayor;778620 said:


> I just got it. $58.60. I thought i would. When he said I was getting the ticket my mouth assured that I would. Un registered vehicle. Not sure If you can register a loader for road use in wisconsin....I may have a out.


My primary job is a police officer and in our court, if somebody receives this type of ticket, if they bring in proof to court the vehicle is now registered the judge drops the ticket. Cant say if this is true for your court or not. But I would at least go to the BMV to see if it is a registerable vehicle. If the BMV says it is not, I would ask for the manger of the branch to confirm this and get her name so that you could say who you spoke to in open court, backing up the claim it is not registerable. I dont know wisconsin law, but it seems another poster posted the exact code stating it is unregisterable in wisconsin. It is up to the state to prove their case, of course if this is some small town court with an old school judge, you never know. Good Luck.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

This has been dismissed. Thanks all for the support. Also special thanks to fatcat. That info you gave was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

The mayor;780762 said:


> This has been dismissed. Thanks all for the support. Also special thanks to fatcat. That info you gave was the nail in the coffin.


Good to hear. not that I had any doubts

Can you sue the PD for the waste of your time?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What a waste of time., I'm glad it was dismissed.


----------



## whistlin dixie (May 1, 2008)

I once got a ticket in the parking lot i was plowing with a skid loader for driving after revocation i was able to get out of it by calling the county attorny he just laghed parking lot is private property you dont need a license for that.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

whistlin dixie;782357 said:


> I once got a ticket in the parking lot i was plowing with a skid loader for driving after revocation i was able to get out of it by calling the county attorny he just laghed parking lot is private property you dont need a license for that.


Wouldn't need one to drive on the street either


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Local Cops Nothing Better To Do


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

RODHALL;778435 said:


> i think you best shut up and pay the fine.....
> 
> your dam lucky they didn't pull out the stick and stick it in the tank... and find out your runnin off road diesel on road.
> 
> most any road that has been turned over to state, they the state have a right to sight you for operating a unauthorized motor vehicle...


FYI DOT does not dip the tank. The IRS does cause its tax evasion. I know from experience.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mysticlandscape;782511 said:


> FYI DOT does not dip the tank..


They do here


----------

